# what are these codes for/how to fix? P0442 P0456



## Kubelwagen17 (Oct 31, 2007)

cel came on for the first time. the first is the p0442 evaporative emission system leak detected(small leak) and p0456. car is a 2007 vw jetta auto. anyone know whats causing this?


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re:*

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Engine/Emission/ES281033/

Replace that and you should be fine (also check your gas cap).


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Is that what is used in the TSB for the sticking purge valve?


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

Anyone know a part number for one of these at a parts store? Shipping is more than the part here in HI.


----------

